# Port Authur Retriever Club



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## westwoods (May 30, 2013)

Congratulations to Bobby Farmer on winning the Q with Bonnie today!!!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

westwoods said:


> Congratulations to Bobby Farmer on winning the Q with Bonnie today!!!


Huge congrats to Bobby, Mike and Bonnie!!!!!


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Any updates on the open,. Any would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Carole said:


> Any updates on the open,. Any would be greatly appreciated.


11 back to open WB.. Sorry no numbers.


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

5 back fourth series open 11, 22,46,49,50


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Derby:

1st-5-Slammer
2nd-8-Tux
3rd--9


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Open results:
1st Crystal - Brasseaux
2nd Lexie - Stupka
3rd Tia - S.Caire
4th Riot - Trott
RJ Gator - Anderson

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

sapitrucha said:


> Derby:
> 
> 1st-5-Slammer
> 2nd-8-Tux
> 3rd--9


Congrats, JA & WW


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats Ryan on the open win with crystal!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

sapitrucha said:


> Derby:
> 
> 1st-5-Slammer
> 2nd-8-Tux
> 3rd--9


Congrats to Wendall and Jimmy on the win and second!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Huge congrats to Bobby Farmer and Connie on the AM WIN and to Bob Starford and Henry on the second!!!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Bobby and Bob.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congrats to Suzan/Tia and Ryan/Crystal, and to Bobby and Bob and to all who finished and placed this weekend!


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Pic of last series of derby.


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

TMURRAY said:


> Huge congrats to Bobby Farmer and Connie on the AM WIN and to Bob Starford and Henry on the second!!!!


Ditto on the Huge Congratulations! That was one deceivingly hard fourth series! ~ Great job, Bobby and Bob! 

Jan and Steve


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Conragts to Bobby and Bob,


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone! I had a great time and a lot of fun! Thank you to Bruce Bachert, Steve Penny, Mark Rosenblum, and Sylvia McClure for the very challenging tests and give up their time to judge so we could play! Thanks again!


----------

